
Obama health care act needs to change - sharemywin
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/03/us/politics/obama-health-care-act.html
======
sharemywin
Clinton: public option

Trump: encourage greater use of health savings accounts, allow insurance
policies to be purchased across state lines and let people take tax deductions
for insurance premium payments.

and create a marketplace for employers.

Not sure why a solution couldn't offer both.

